# Ornate Cichlid (exCichlasoma Ornatum)



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics update of color improvement of exCichlasoma Ornatum that I got from Charles.

This is a male I think.... 10" now. Feed it with prawns and pacific smelts. I usually feed pacific smelts to my blue base asian arowana to improve the blue core on the scales and feeding pacific smelt to this guy also I see improvement.
(Sorry crappy pics. Fins are torn when it was fighting the jaguar cichlid for dominance almost twice the size. He won somehow.)

*HD VIDEO*





New pics.
More pics. See upcoming tread for HD video.









































No Flash. 

















With Flash

















Before when it was only eating prawns


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

*Awesome cichlid from Charles (Color improvement)*

Where do you get the pacific smelts from?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish and any fish that can win a fight with a Jaguar Chiclid, let alone one twice its size is one tough fish


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Where do you get the pacific smelts from?


TnT got them. Those with no head and no guts.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Beautiful fish and any fish that can win a fight with a Jaguar Chiclid, let alone one twice its size is one tough fish


Yes this guy is tough.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very cool, btw i found your FRT video on youtube the other day while i was lookin around, its soo cute


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> very cool, btw i found your FRT video on youtube the other day while i was lookin around, its soo cute


Hahaha... lol! It's now MananaP aka Stephen's FRT.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

added new pics


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

awesome can't wait to see what it'll look like when its maxed out


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> awesome can't wait to see what it'll look like when its maxed out


Yeah at 16" wonder what's gonna look like.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you seen that big jaguar cichlid at king eds? It's massive.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> Have you seen that big jaguar cichlid at king eds? It's massive.


I'm not really a big fan of Jag. I've seen bigger than that one. Perry aka Rufr got even a bigger one.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

HD video added or check my monster fish series at monster fish section or click the link on my sig or link to my youtube channel.


----------

